# Seafoam Believer!!!



## rms61moparman (Aug 3, 2013)

I have never been an advocate of ANY of the "mechanic in a bottle" products but I have to tell you I'm amazed "SeaFoam".

I have a 99 Dodge 2500 with the Cummins diesel and it has just been a great truck in every way.
A year or so ago, it began to "chug chug" when accelerating from very low speeds in high gear.
It has a quarter million plus miles on it and I figured it was getting to be time for a new set of injectors.
Well, to make a long story short, I was in the local "Advance Auto" today picking up a few routine maintenance items and they were pushing "SeaFoam". I'd never run any fuel treatment so I decided "what the heck".
I had a half tank of fuel and when I got to the truck, I just dumped half of the can of "SeaFoam" right on in the tank.
My wife and I went on a cruise down the 127 yard sale this afternoon and before we had driven 200 miles I had to slow down to about 30mph and when I started to accelerate I had already lifted my foot to push in the clutch to downshift and low and behold, no chugging!!!

At first I shrugged it off because we were on a slight downhill grade but then I started trying to make it do the chugging and couldn't do it.
As I sit here and type this, I'm still dumbfounded.

I've used some of their products and they all gave good results, but I'd never have dreamed that this stuff would work as well as it has.
I'm SOLD!


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2013)

That's great info Mike. I've never used it before. Next time I'm in town, I'll pick up a bottle and give it a try. I've been noticing my truck (98) and my wifes car (06) are getting a little sluggish.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 3, 2013)

My envoy is making me think injectors need some help. So I was thinking some kind of fuel injector cleaner for the KISS approach to see. 

If you say this stuff works I'll give it a try too. Thanks Mike.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 3, 2013)

Mike is this what you used? Buy Sea Foam Motor Treatment for Gas and Diesel Engines (16 fl. oz.) SF16 at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 3, 2013)

I used a can of the aerosol version to de-carbon the 304 in my Scout years ago. Damn thing ran MUCH better afterwards, and passed smog with flying colors (I'd also replaced the vacuum lines and rebuilt the carb). Smog tech told me the numbers it put out would pass the standards for a 'modern' car. Followed the instructions and sprayed it down the carb throat while the engine was running. Made an awful lot of smoke and some unhappy neighbors...


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 3, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Mike is this what you used? Buy Sea Foam Motor Treatment for Gas and Diesel Engines (16 fl. oz.) SF16 at Advance Auto Parts






Yes Sir, that right there is the critter!!!

It's a little expensive (reg. $10.xx on sale for a limited yada yada for $7.xx) but a damn sight cheaper than a set of injectors!!!



Mike


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been using it for years fellers .....

... 1/2 cup in the 4 strokes once in the spring with a full tank

... 1/4 cup in 2 gallons of 2 stroke mix

... 1/2 can in the crankcase and :20 of running immediately before an oil change 

... full can in 1/2 tank of fuel in the gas truck once a year


I have no proof that it works this way, but go to YouTube and search 'seafoam' .... turn your vehicle into a bug fogger!


----------



## fossil (Aug 3, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> I have never been an advocate of ANY of the "mechanic in a bottle" products but I have to tell you I'm amazed "SeaFoam".
> 
> I have a 99 Dodge 2500 with the Cummins diesel and it has just been a great truck in every way.
> A year or so ago, it began to "chug chug" when accelerating from very low speeds in high gear.
> ...



I discovered that stuff a few years ago and it's the only carb / injector tank additive I've used that works. I use it periodically in in all the engines I have with great results. It's also a good fuel stabilizer. I've been using it in the ATV with no issues with fuel line damage. That stuff has been around for over 50+ years.


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 5, 2013)

I have seen it do some amazing things with small engine carbs. My snowblower last year was running BAD, I put some in the tank and within 10 minutes run time it was running like it should. My truck was coughing a bit last winter again dump it in and it was cured.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep as a former mechanic sea foam was always on our self. The stuff just works. Another product that just flat works in Lube Guard for your transmission. Sometimes after a tranny rebuild we would have one that wouldn't shift because of something stuck in the valves in the valvebody but put Lube Guard in it and one block later it shifts and never has a problem. Some stuff just works


----------



## Speed (Aug 15, 2013)

I always keep a few bottles in stock. Good stuff. Its the only bottled fixer upper concoction I've found that actually have works.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently put 2 cans of Seafoam in the gas tank of a 1999 Chevy Silverado 2500 pickup with a 6.0 liter small block. Before Seafoam, it had a rough idle. After Seafoam, it runs very smoothly both at idle and slow RPMs.


----------

